
NPM Blog: `crossenv` malware on the npm registry - emilecantin
http://blog.npmjs.org/post/163723642530/crossenv-malware-on-the-npm-registry
======
jwilk
Previously:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14901566](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14901566)

